# New Laser Printer



## Vensanga (Feb 22, 2010)

Guys am planning to buy a new Laser printer..my budget will be around 5-7k..i will be for personal use........i heard that Hp is the best..neway hope you help me...


----------



## jd (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: New Lasser Printer*

Go for Canon LBP2900 B, Good Laser Printer for Rs.6300 only. You can print almost 2400 pages
in one refill , and in HP 1007  u will get only 950 pages in one refill.

---------- Post added at 05:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 AM ----------

Go for Canon LBP2900 B, Good Laser Printer for Rs.6300 only. You can print almost 2400 pages
in one refill , and in HP 1007  u will get only 950 pages in one refill.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 2, 2010)

There is only one "s" in "Laser".. Corrected the topic title..


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2010)

*Go for HP Laserjet p1007.* I have the same and I am very satisfied.

I don't care whether Canon's printer can print 2400 pages or not, but I really don't like their attitude to Linux.

Moreover, Canon LBP2900B lacks manual duplex printing (both sides). (Source: *www.pcworld.in/product/review/canon-lbp2900b) which HP Laserjet p1007 has. (Source: *www.pcworld.in/product/review/hp-laserjet-p1007)



jd said:


> Go for Canon LBP2900 B, Good Laser Printer for Rs.6300 only. You can print almost 2400 pages
> in one refill , and in HP 1007  u will get only 950 pages in one refill.


HP Laserjet p1007 can print @ 1200dpi resolution whereas Canon LBP2900B can only print @ 600dpi resolution.

Use HP p1007 @ 600dpi, and there you increase the performance.


----------



## Vensanga (Mar 10, 2010)

thnks guys i finally bought Hp Laser jet p1007 and pretty satisfies with it..


----------



## shaunak (Mar 11, 2010)

I was about to suggest the Samsung ML 2245.
It comes with a seperate toner + drum, thus making the CPP low.

Have bought it recently and am very happy with it.


----------

